# paper negative still life gallery shots



## mysteryscribe (Aug 7, 2006)

I call this beaker of flags and flowers because it is a beaker of flags and flowers.


----------



## JamesD (Aug 7, 2006)

LOL I think that's a damned good reason, Charlie!  I've admired this image a couple of times now.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah it was in the wrong place.  Now i have to decide which camera to take out for the landscape so I can start that thread next.

I did actually figure that this was going to be like your juried show last week.  I'm tickled to see some other people giving this a try.


----------



## terri (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm confused by that title, Charlie.   I'm certain there's a cigar in there somewhere.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 7, 2006)

God do i want to answer that one, but in my new sense of cooperation I wont.


----------



## terri (Aug 7, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> God do i want to answer that one, but in my new sense of cooperation I wont.


It's happened, then. You've been assimilated. 

Just a matter of time. :sillysmi:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 7, 2006)

was it good for you.....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 10, 2006)

From my old 4x5 cobbled together camera with the 3a lens.  Oh yeah paper neg of course.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 15, 2006)

since this is a paper negative it qualifies.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I call it bones


----------

